# hydraulic bed struts



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

I wonder if anyone has had a problem with the hydraulic assistance struts on the A class pull down beds. One of mine has leaked some fluid and the bed does not now return to the normal position when raised. It is a little lower on the defective side. I assume these can be replaced easily? is it a big job etc?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bed*

Hello,

We do not have an A class but we do have a raise/lower base for the Alcove bed. The same thing has happened to ours. Both cylinders lost fluid so the bed will not stay up. I have it somewhere on my very long to-do list.

Trev.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

iandsm said:


> I wonder if anyone has had a problem with the hydraulic assistance struts on the A class pull down beds.


Hi iandsm

The struts that you are having probs with do usually have a little hydraulic fluid in them but they are generally referred to as "Gas Struts" rather than hydraulic struts. I am sure that you can get them as replacements from Rapido but it may be worth doing a search around the web for alternative suppliers ... that's when you will need to call them gas struts ... google "gas struts".

mike


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Iandsm, Take a tip from me & pay someone else to do the job, it is a bXXXXXd on any A class & doing one a few years ago on a customers van actually managed to put the bed through the windscreen which took 3 attempts & 6 months to get, Steve


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Good morning,

It can be done - ours went in Portugal and I would NOT recommend doing it yourself as it requires a bit of kit which needed up to 4 tons (not sure what of) per strut - this was 4 yrs ago and my memory isn't too good.

The guy put his shoulder out doing it and was in agony. He said he wouldn't want to do another....but as we were down in Quateira at the time, we had to get everything flown out. No kit in Oporto (Portuguese dealers) or in Murcia, so we were stuck, only ours was down so low you couldn't drive with it down at all.....At the time it was a nightmare.

The replacements were a LOT bigger in diameter - yet Hymer denied there was a problem, so if no problem, WHY were they bigger.... we heard of quite a few of around the same age (ours was an 04/01 model) that had had similar problems, and had had to have them replaced...)

The Hymer was only 18 months and they wouldn't pay up for the work, we spoke to them when in Germany a few months later complaining about it, but refused to cover it under warranty. We weren't living in it, which made me even angrier....

Hymer's are not built like they used to be - our earlier 1990 model was a lot better built

Carol

_ Edited - Just checked with Duncan what the 4 tons bit was, apparently the hydraulic struts had to be compressed to 4 tons to get them into the position....HTH_


----------

